

Show HN: Open-sourced my app to find locals with similar interests - csmatt
https://github.com/csmatt/socialocale

======
wwyd
found it on
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/44/socialocal...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/44/socialocale)

